# co2



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

A while back I bought one of those small co2 kits from petsmart Ive decieded to use it on my 20 gal can anyone tell me how much sugar ,yeast to put in instead of those little envelopes that comes with it. Thanks Pat


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

man, I am with you on this if you can add your own conconction to it... I always thought it was store-bought only in those! if ANYONE knows what to put in them as a DIY in to the store set-up, well that would be "nice"!

thanks a bajillion!
matt


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Fill it up with sugar to the bottom line

Add 1 tsbp of baking soda and 1/4 tbsp of yeast

Fill the rest up with water

Shazzam, co2!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris Stewart said:


> Fill it up with sugar to the bottom line
> 
> Add 1 tsbp of baking soda and 1/4 tbsp of yeast
> 
> ...


Thank You Thank you Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> A while back I bought one of those small co2 kits from petsmart Ive decieded to use it on my 20 gal can anyone tell me how much sugar ,yeast to put in instead of those little envelopes that comes with it. Thanks Pat


I think the best bet there is to weigh said envelope then copy that amount


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> I think the best bet there is to weigh said envelope then copy that amount[/
> 
> you can do that if you have something that weighs grams but it still wouldnt tell you in which order to but the ingredients in, we are talking very small container Id say about a quart.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just use the amount I said, it is approx. what you are adding with those packets, except much cheaper =P


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

If I may ask, about your C02 kit, who makes it....and does it work well for you...We have a 20 gallon and just contimplating on what to do..Thanks.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

flojan said:


> If I may ask, about your C02 kit, who makes it....and does it work well for you...We have a 20 gallon and just contimplating on what to do..Thanks.


It is a nutrifin kit from petsmart I havent tried it yet going to set it up tommorrow but if you want ill keep you posted.Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Pat what kind of lighting do you have in this tank?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I should say, the bubble ladder that comes with it is actually pretty good once it gets going.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Hey Pat what kind of lighting do you have in this tank?


Just the lights that came with it. Its an eclipes daytime 46L thats all it says on it .Do I need to upgrade to use co2.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think he wants to know what type PC/T5/T12, how many K and how many watts it is.

You won't need anything too intense for a 20gallon.

I personally like T5 lighting in the 6500k range on my planted tank.

Look for something like this, it's pretty affordable -

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=pc-alf24065


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> It is a nutrifin kit from petsmart I havent tried it yet going to set it up tommorrow but if you want ill keep you posted.Pat


Well thanks, we are interested in something like that, we should look into petsmart ....Big Als or Mops dosen't sell them...Big Als sells mostly Red sea...for the smaller aquariums...
This Nutrifin kit, is it just good for aquariums up to 20 gallons?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Generally, most people say don't go higher than a 20gallon for DIY co2. I know people who have larger tanks and still have good results. In your case, I'm sure you'll do fine with the nutrifin kit


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

flojan said:


> Well thanks, we are interested in something like that, we should look into petsmart ....Big Als or Mops dosen't sell them...Big Als sells mostly Red sea...for the smaller aquariums...
> This Nutrifin kit, is it just good for aquariums up to 20 gallons?


Big Al's does carry a co2 kit, I don't think it is the nutrafin one, but the redsea version. Essentially, same thing.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

So for the redsea version, can we make our own mix for it as well...the sugar yeast and baking soda ?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That is all the mixtures are that come in the packets. So, yes, you can.


----------

